# Faire tourner un "air drop" sur windows



## mikalak (17 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir à tous, 
j'échange beaucoup de fichier avec mon associé lorsque l'on se voit autour d'une table, et dans un environnement sans wifi la plupart du temps... J'utilise un macbook pro et lui, malheureusement, un pc portable sous vista.
Pour nous faciliter l'échange de fichiers , j'aimerais savoir si vous connaitriez par hasard un équivalent d'air drop sur windowsw comptatible avec air drop?
merci à vous 
mika


----------

